# Suggestions on Three Day Split Routine for Weightloss



## Andy_Massaro (May 2, 2019)

Hey all, 

Long time no see! Can't believe I was able to get back into my account, almost 14 years later.. Unfortunately the gym I am attending does not have any free weight squat racks or benches aside from DB's.
Last weigh in was at 199 on April 1 (haven't weighed in since) but my goal is to lose 29 lbs by August 1 (170 goal weight) - my macro goal split as an endomorph is 40% fat, 35% protein, 25% carbs with 1630 calorie budget a day.

I play in a men's league hockey league once a week and supplement the other days off with tennis and golf.

After a brief minor injury, I am back to a consistent three day split. all exercises are performed at this format: 3 sets of 10 with 1 warmup set per (very light weight, training the movement)
 warmup x 12
10
10
10

Day 1: Legs

Back Squat (Smith Machine)
Supersetted with
Stiff Legged DB Deadlift

Leg Press
Supersetted with
Good Mornings (not too happy about the form on this, may need to find alternative)

Squat Rack Calf Raises

Battle Ropes (4 sets of 30 second alternating waves and slams)

Day 2: Pull

Assisted Pullups
Supersetted with
BB Bent Rows

Lat Pulldowns
SS w/
One Arm DB Bent Rows

BB Reverse Curls

Ab Plank (4 sets of 30 seconds)

Day 3: Push
DB Bench Press
SS w/
Military DB Press 

DB Flyes 
SS 
Bodyweight Pushups

Shoulder T-Raises (Front Raise, then Side Raise is 1 rep)

DB Tricep Kickback Extensions

AB Rollout (4 sets of 12 reps)

All three training days incorporate an ending of 15 minutes HIIT on Treadmill, sprint for 30, rest 1 minute repeat


Anyone see any issues with this?


----------

